# Markets



## rebeccaleth (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi again

Can anyone give us some information on local markets for trading. We know about the fruit and veg. markets but would want to look at markets which have a variety of goods



Regards


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

rebeccaleth said:


> Hi again
> 
> Can anyone give us some information on local markets for trading. We know about the fruit and veg. markets but would want to look at markets which have a variety of goods
> 
> ...


if you type into google (antique fairs in algarve) you will find a website that gives dates for all types of markets, it includes bootfairs, antique markets and many others, sorry can not mention it as not want to break the forum rules,


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Go into a local newsagent and buy a copy of the Almamac (can never remember name) a small black & white publication about a €1 apart from anything else it lists all Portuguese markets and dates or pop into Union Jacs and ask


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Head along the old road from Nazare towards Marinha Grande. You will come to a place called Pataias. On a roundabout you'll see a Bombeiros station and a sign saying S. Pedro do Moel, turn left there into a foresty area. Go along about 2km and you'll find the best Sunday market there is. It ends about 1pm though.


----------



## rebeccaleth (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for both replies. Gives me somewhere to start 

Rebecca


----------

